# PowerPro Breaking point?



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Was testing/setting drag after re-spooling with some newPowerPro line.. On the first reel, 40# test broke six different times at 20#. Upset but, Irationalized that I had most likely gotten a spool of bad line. Then went to another reel spooled with brand new 100# test. When we tested the line it broke three times at 50#. All test were straight pull (no rod bend ) with a steady pullmeasuredwith a digital scale.

My first question is....has anyone else had a similar experience?

My second question is ...if this in the norm, what braid line are ya'll using and how does it perform?

Thanks for any answers/comments. BBob


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

where did it break and what knot were you using?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

BTW No breaks were at knots. And after the second break approximately 100 yds of line was removed and the line was retested. BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The breaks were all approximately 4 1/2 feet from the scale. This equals about half the line out from the reel. BBob


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know but the folks that put out lines around there dock light to deter people from fishing. found out last night with my troll'n motor.



It chewed it up and spit it out. It breaks at 75lbs of thrust.





I'm guessing it was for people fishing there lights, unless for thieves.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats why i quit using power pro...its garbage!!!! went to the suffix performance braid and havent looked back...its alot more flexiable anf less wind knots and stronger


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Only test I've done with 65# power pro and 50# mono while fishing and the mono has broke twice before the braid ? Intresting test your doing, mays me wonder!! I'd like to hear more!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Man thats odd i have never had a problem with power-pro ive actually never had it break off and ive been pretty rough on it i dont know what to say.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I too thought that I had never had a problem with it. Have boated a ton of fish, every now and then would have a line break put assumed that I had applied to much drag on to light a line. We changed some of the reels over to 100# since we are now fishing deeper water. The 40# was on a brand new Saragosa 18000 and the 100# was on a Torsa with a 50# bottom drag unit. Now we are considering stripping the line off and going to something else if it is only half the rated value.

BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Just re-tested the lines on a "draw broad" to remove the human element, the lines still broke at 50% of their rateing. ??????

Someone else test their PowerPro and post the results. Thanks BBob


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

is scale certified?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The scale in not USDA certified, but is a digital bow scale that records draw, peak and holding weights. We have tested it by lifting Olympic weight plates and it was it was consistent in weight measurement. I plate always weight .2# more the the other.While the breaking point may not be on the nose accurate, I don't believe it is off my much. But I could be wrong. I do have some old spring scales the we used to use to set the drag, but I know that they are not certified. BBob


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

You should grab a few different lb tests of mono and see what their breaking point is, just to be sure the flaw is in the line, not the method by which your testing the line. Say you test 20lb, 50lb, and 80lb mono and its all breaking at or below 50%, then maybe your testing system is to blame. Let us know if you get anymore results! Very interesting


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Suffix will solve your problem.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I have several friends who experienced the same thing you are with Power-Pro. They used it way before I ever got into braided lines and since they bad mouthed power-pro so much, I never tried it myself. Their comments (this is from different groups of friends who don't know each other) were all the same and the general outcome was that the line would just break in odd places for no apparent reason. 



I personally cannot give you my opinion because I've never used it based on the experiences of friends but I have never had an issue with Tuf-Line XP and that is what they use as well.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used Power-pro for 4 or 5 years cobia fishing. And it is the strongest braid ever. I fish my drag really tight and its crazy how much presure you can put on fish. I have never had it break or seen it just pop. it could have been breaking because there was no bend in the rod? you will always be bowed up on a fish and be using drag...


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with the power pro either. I use the 10 20 30 and 80 lb applications


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just read this post a minute ago and decided to test it here at the shop. I just put a smallaustralian braidin 30lb. power pro and bottomed out my 30lb. boga grip. I've never had a problem with it myself and can't even begin to guess without seeing the line itself. I've tried at least a dozen different braids and all-around I usually say you can't beat power pro. This is one of those topics though that could go on forever once personal opinions get thrown around. 

For example: Sufix braid is the worst garbage I've ever used and I feel I get more wind knots in it than any other braid not to mention the last time I used it I was breaking 65lb. sufix on schoolie YFT using a very modest drag setting. But at the same time others on here love it so I would try taking it back to where you got it and see if they will respool it. If it does it again, then next time the "favorite braid" topic gets brought up you can say "Power pro is garbage, one time I had it........)


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Never any problems with the PP breaking easily... Must be an isolated incident.. (I hope)


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Almost all my poles have Power Pro ranging from 30-100 pounds and I have not experienced any problems. I have 100# Power Pro on a reel that is at least 5 years old and it has yet to break me off on a fish. The only problem I have with it is getting un-snagged from a wreck, I usually end up bending the hook or bringing up a small piece of barnacle on the hook. 

I'm not sure how line break strength is measured but if I had to guess they test on a pole with the pole bent over like you would have when catching fish. Where did yo purchase it from? Maybe it's not really the pound of test you think it is, I'd look into that first. Or try this, buy another brand of braid in the samestrength and compare it's breaking pointtoPower Pro testing it the same way. Something just doesn't seem right from my experience with the stuff. More often than not I'm cussing because it wont break when Iwant it to or the tool I'm using to cut the stuff won't do the job.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope this is a one time thing also. I spend to much money on this line im gonna go test it out in the garage this afternoon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *69Viking (5/12/2009)*100 pounds and I have not experienced any I have 100# Power Pro on a reel that is at least 5 years old and it has yet to break me off on a fish.


Its probably just as strong as when you bought it. I have a 9 year old spool of 50lb. power pro that is still catching tuna and AJ's. Its faded to near white and I've flipped it a couple times over on the spool but its still killin'.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

I've used PP for about 6 years and never had much of a problem that you want have with any braid. Then I did go buy some 10 lb and used it on an ultra light and everytime I hooked a fish, The line would break. Not @ the knot but the PP itself. This started down in Tampa when I lived there and now that I m in ATL, I fish for bass and last Sat I broke the same line 4 times without even hooking a fish. The line would just break. Nothing wrong with my guides. Its a new rod. It looked like the breaks where the line was basically "Un-Braiding" if that makes any sense. :banghead

I wonder if they needtheir quality control folks to step it up a notch. I;ve never used any other braid but I will be trying something new. 

What do think about the Spider Wire?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

spider wire big water braid wasn't that bad of a line but if you are going to try another braid I highly recommend Tuf line XP or Cortland Spectron. Cortland spectron is the most brutal braid I've used so far as far as tensile strength goes. I got wrapped around a tension cable on a rig a few years ago using the 35lb. spectron and had to cleat it off to break it!


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Just an idea about the easy breaking PP:do you use'reel magic' by any chance? For a while i had power pro breakoffs and they were after using reel magic. We thought it sort of made it untwist or however it holds together. Could have been coincidence too, i mean this was not randomized double blind testing, just new line plus reel magic and breakoffs and i sort of assumed the two were related. I have used PP for about 10 years and first 8 were awesome quality wise. Recently not so good. I did hear that power pro is now owned by new folks (shimano?) and that could have lead to quality changes for any number of reasons. 

I also used invisibraid and that has been fair. That flat profile one made by Berkley well it sure twisted up in a current.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

All the PP is brand new. The 40# came in the new style box and the 100# on a 1500 yd spool. It was purchased locally from a reputable store. I do not use Reel Magic so that is not the culprit. When back and looked at the breaks and they do look like the had came unweaved. But, since I have never looked at the breaks before this maybe be the typical appearance of a braided line break. Since all my reels are spooled with PP I will follow the advice above. I will go get some other line and test it in the same fashion to see if my test method in the problem. 

I always figured line test was the load a line would withstand w/o breaking. And, that therod and leader acted like a shock absorber.I will post the results of testing the test method. BBob


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a similar issue with Power Pro. I was testing the drag on a new reel and the line broke at about half the rated capacity. Tried several different tests and it was consistently breaking in the non-knot part of the line. The guys at the store said that there was a "bad batch from china" that made its way onto the market.

Bottom line, if you got power pro, I'd test it to ensure it is giving you what you expect.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

This is an interesting topic..Ive seen bad spools of PP...Ive never really had any problems with it..I did break off a mystery fish one night at Bob Sikes using 50 on my ling rod..I couldnt believe it..Had to of been a shark ..


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i havent had that problem and i use 8, 20 and 50lb power pro. i have had it break when the line was chafed or scraped on something but other than that no problems.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That isn't an isolated incident, I have had dozens of failures with PP. I switched to Jerry Brown solid and Tuf-Line XP. They have not failed me once. There have been so many problems with PP that on a couple other forums they had this listed as stickys on this topic.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anyone contacted power- pro about this issue?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The ol PP debate again.........

I will look up the old thread on the old PFF when I get done typing this so you will know where to go. There was such trash talk about the line on the old PFF I E-mailed them and got a response very quick. Even gave them the http to the website and thread. 

Sounds like 3 things:

1. If you were doing it through your rod you may want to check your eyes. I have had a ruby red lip break a 80lb test PP line because my eye was chiped.

2. You may have bought an bougus line or imitation that was labeled as PP. Like counterfit Costa's....

3. It could just be a bad spool as you say. 

I will post the instructions but PP backs there product. They will send you a New spool and if you complain about a YFT tuna getting off they might throw in some extra yards who knows. 

Anyway from the old PFF and everyone who complain sure wasn't willing to send in thier line to be tested. :banghead:banghead

Never had a problem with the line just my rod. 

Give me a minute and I will pull up the old post.



Here it is:



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=5727&posts=31


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Deeplines: I contacted PP and they sent me all kinds of stuff including a new spool of line. With which I also had problems. You are kidding yourself if you think the problems aren't real. I checked all my guides and they werenot the problem, PP was.

*CHEAP GARBAGE.*


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Didn't say they didn't have problems. Hell $500,000 Lambriginas have problems. 

I'm saying they stand behing there product and if you notice the response time on my post I sent a E-mail at 1830 and they answered the next day at 1347. 

I keep a raggedy boat and raggedy poles. Only had problems once and that was the poles fault. I have bought 3 1500yrd spools and no problems. 

That's just me and my poles. 

I have no clue what your problems were with the line. I just find it hard to believe it broke a lot on bottom fishing. It sure is not the line to use for trolling if any teethy critters are out there.

Lobsterman - I would have sent the NEW SPOOL back again and again and again. You could have sold it to me CHEAP...

If you have any left over I will buy it from you. I need some for the boat I'm on out while I'm working. :letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't troll, all I do is bottom fish and jig. The most problems I have had with it happened while jigging, it snaps just inside the tip guide or just outside. I have lost dozens of jigs and about 100' of line at a pop. They replaced it and it happened still so I am not interested to see how many more fish and jigs I can loose while I keep trying their line. I have had so many problems with it if they offered me a lifetime supply for free I would still bad mouth it and not use it. I have lost at least 12 Shimano jigs when it has snapped, you do the math and tell me if it is wortgh still trying it. I have also lost some pretty fine fish as well.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, Shimamon jigs:banghead:banghead:banghead

I fell for you bro and don't blame you if you don't trust them. 

On the other hand..... I will buy what you have laying around. :letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I got rid of it all, the only PP I have left I tie skirts on jigs with. It is only about 30' or 40' left.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Roger, I love the stuff but just hate to buy it. :banghead:banghead

If you go to the crawfish boil I'll send that 30' in and get a free spool. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am not going to be able to make it, Why do you hate buying it?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I am almost done with PP. Still want to test some other brand of braid. I test both some mono and wire. The lowest any of the Mono broke was at >80% of its rating. The wire all exceeded 100% (less one, Bad crimp job). If you have done some testing on your fishing line, let us know your results. Tks BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Murp,

I decidedafter the PP broke the second time while setting the drag, (The rod wasa brand New "F" series Travala, no eye damage)to dosome line testing. I would take a 18" length of PP, put loops in the ends, place one loop around the stop peg on a draw broad, the other loop around the hook on the scale. The scale was attached to the winch strapof the draw broad. We would slow crank the winch strap/scale up until the line broke. We would watch the scale to see at what poundage the line broke. I would then inspect the line to see were it broke. If the knot gave, or the line broke at the knot the results were disregarded. Both the 40# and 100# PP broke at between 50 -55 % everytime. 

Now in all fairness my test is not the best in the world. But, the other lines I tested were tested in the same fashion and had much better results.The exception to the testing was that the mono broke at the knots (But at 80+%) so I could not tell for sure at what % the line would give. The Wire all broke in excess of their ratings. I have always like PP. But we were switching over to 100# line w/ a reel capable of 40# or more drag. So this time we were not setting them to 13# of strike. We also wanted to know it at the higher end of the drag cruve if the line would come off smooth or jerky. I never expect the 100# to break. Dang I do not know how many time I have taken someone fishing that "catch" a rock fish and stopped the boat from drifting until we backed down to free the weight or broke the line off. I do not think the I am so unlucky that I purchased three spools of Bad PP. And if the PP I bought was a imitation, then some of ya'll have it too as I purchased it locally. 

BTW That mushroom recipe you had, did you get it from Chris?

Billy-Bob


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *lobsterman (5/12/2009)*That isn't an isolated incident, I have had dozens of failures with PP. I switched to Jerry Brown solid and Tuf-Line XP. They have not failed me once. There have been so many problems with PP that on a couple other forums they had this listed as stickys on this topic.


Which one do you prefer? I do mostly bass and stripper fishing and am looking at the 15lb. I see that Jerry Brown doesnt have a 15 only 10 & 20. Have you had any problems with the Tuf Line? How is the wind knots? I do a lot of light lure fishing, so I am casting quite a bit.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Lobsterman - I hate buying it just because of having to pay out the money. I may have a Irish name but I think it should be Goldberg. LOL!!!! 

When I buy it I buy the 1500yd spool for around $160 after taxes. It normally last 2 years though so I only spend $160 every two year on my line for all my reels. Not bad I guess it's just that one time punch. :reallycrying

Bob - Yes Chris gave me the basic recipe and I added some stuff and changed the amount or quanity of each product. So basically he told me the ingredients and I tinkered with it till it was to MY liking.

As far as the imitation stuff I saw that in a magizine. I have bought every spool of PP from OUTCAST. I know that most likely by from the Manufactor. Most of the imitation stuff is on E-bay and at flea markets.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Deeplines: How about you try Tuf-Line XP next time, I have found it for like 85 dollars for 1200 yards.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*Deeplines: How about you try Tuf-Line XP next time, I have found it for like 85 dollars for 1200 yards.


I've tried it before. Wasn't impressed with the sensitivity of it compared to PP. I don't doubt the strength of it though.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats funny because PP is a cheap imitation of said line. The fellow that started PP worked at Tuf-Line and had a falling out and moved 15 minutes up the road and started PP with cheaper quality in it to make. Google both factories and you will see that they are spitting distance from one another. Just like Mako and Dusky boats.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*Thats funny because PP is a cheap imitation of said line. The fellow that started PP worked at Tuf-Line and had a falling out and moved 15 minutes up the road and started PP with cheaper quality in it to make. Google both factories and you will see that they are spitting distance from one another. Just like Mako and Dusky boats.


Kinda like Pizza Hut and Papa Johns. PH used to be the best but IMO Papa John blows pizza hut away now. 

It may be cheaper but the PPsensitivity is 2X better IMO. 

Just like you don't like it and I do.


----------



## user8164 (May 8, 2009)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*Thats funny because PP is a cheap imitation of said line. The fellow that started PP worked at Tuf-Line and had a falling out and moved 15 minutes up the road and started PP with cheaper quality in it to make. Google both factories and you will see that they are spitting distance from one another. Just like Mako and Dusky boats.


That's odd. PP is more expensive.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cap'n Cade (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*Thats funny because PP is a cheap imitation of said line. The fellow that started PP worked at Tuf-Line and had a falling out and moved 15 minutes up the road and started PP with cheaper quality in it to make. Google both factories and you will see that they are spitting distance from one another. Just like Mako and Dusky boats.
> ...


Because you are paying for their massive advertising program, plain and simple.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Well we mainly Jig the middle or upper levels of the water column so, sensitivity may not be an issue. 

Murp, I am assuming that you are bottom bumping for what ever bites (them there indangered ARS) so you use a lighter line and thus sensitivity comes into play. When we bottom bump it is generally in deeper water for the larger grouper. The two things that we deem most important are low line stretch and "sharp hooks". With that said, If PP was no longer availblel what would you recommend.

Lobsterman, I already know your answer, Jerry Brown or Tuf-Line XP. So from you I would ask what line wt are you using with the larger (300+) jigs with that OTI rod. 

BTW our current set-ups for jigging are F series Travala 5'8", 65 -200 line wt, Pwr Hvy, Action Med Fast combined with Shimano Torsa spooled with 100# Braid w/12' shock leader. Just attemping to pick up a trick here or there. anywho Billy-Bob


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

BBob: I have 65# and 80# on all of my jigging reels simply because of line capacity. I have 100# on my 2 grouper digging rods.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Well then we are close. We were using 65 and 80 for jigging but last trip out got broke off (of course could have been the PP) and decided to up the ante to 100#. We use Torsa (overkill) for both bottom and jigging. BBob


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Torsa is definitely an overkill for a Trevalla but that thing can stop a freight train. It is one bad little reel. I wish I would have bought that instead of the Torium back whenI had the money to do so.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, maybe PP has a quality control issue that needs to be addressed because it seems 50% of the people love the stuff and 50% of the people hate the stuff. I fall into the I love the stuff category because I have not had a problem with it and love it for pulling grouper out of their hole. For the ones that hate it maybe they are getting bad shipments from the factory. 

I have a few poles now that I think of it with PP that is over 5 years old and I thought maybe I should change it this year to be safe but said let me try it first. Well one snag on the Miss Louise and I'm convinced there is no problem with the line despite it's age. I had to hold my 6' custom bottom rod straight up with the reel in the air and all the force I could give it to finally snap the line after at least 5 minutes of trying to pull it loose. I can assure you I was pulling with a force of more than it's rated 100 pounds. For those that are having the problems that sucks but for me I'll keep using the stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You mean you couldn't lift the Miss Louise? What is up with that?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to the Outcast sale early, and go straight to the reels. That is how I got mine.. . My son is going to order an OTI-X-treme Rod (5'6" 80-100 w/ Med-slow action). Of course he will only be using it for jigging. He tring to talk me into it too...All I can say is "You know Father's Day is coming up."  Do you think the OTIs are worth the extra $$?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no doubt in my mind, I have an OTI, a Barefoot and 2 Trevallas and the Trevallas don't even make the trip with me any longer. They are hands down inferior to both the others, unfortunately the Barefoot is no longer made. They bit the dust in this faulty economy. I think they are worth every penny and then some. There are a few rods that blow them away but they are way out of my price range for sure.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

69Viking, I have not had any problems in the past w/PP, just lately. Maybe with the pressure to keep up with demand their QC has slipped. I was hoping someone would test Their NEW PP and post their results, then maybe we would know it this is an isolated thing or widespred. JMHO BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*There is no doubt in my mind, I have an OTI, a Barefoot and 2 Trevallas and the Trevallas don't even make the trip with me any longer. They are hands down inferior to both the others, unfortunately the Barefoot is no longer made. They bit the dust in this faulty economy. I think they are worth every penny and then some. There are a few rods that blow them away but they are way out of my price range for sure.


Thats good to know...thanks for ur option...Now if you see my son Remember to tell him..."Father's Day is coming up soon." BBoB


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BBob (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*There is no doubt in my mind, I have an OTI, a Barefoot and 2 Trevallas and the Trevallas don't even make the trip with me any longer. They are hands down inferior to both the others, unfortunately the Barefoot is no longer made. They bit the dust in this faulty economy. I think they are worth every penny and then some. There are a few rods that blow them away but they are way out of my price range for sure.
> ...


Drop me his pm and I will give him subtle hints periodically, hows that?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*There is no doubt in my mind, I have an OTI, a Barefoot and 2 Trevallas and the Trevallas don't even make the trip with me any longer. They are hands down inferior to both the others, unfortunately the Barefoot is no longer made. They bit the dust in this faulty economy. I think they are worth every penny and then some. There are a few rods that blow them away but they are way out of my price range for sure.


Damn I just got my Barefoot just in time then! I haven't even used it yet but bought one on yours and Amanda's recomendations!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BBob (5/13/2009)*
> ...


Heck I know he is following this thread...So when he read this the should get the *HINT *

But Thanks anyway. BBob


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BBob (5/13/2009)*Well we mainly Jig the middle or upper levels of the water column so, sensitivity may not be an issue.
> 
> Murp, I am assuming that you are bottom bumping for what ever bites (them there indangered ARS) so you use a lighter line and thus sensitivity comes into play. When we bottom bump it is generally in deeper water for the larger grouper. The two things that we deem most important are low line stretch and "sharp hooks". With that said, If PP was no longer availblel what would you recommend.
> 
> Billy-Bob


Well, kinda..

I fish for anything that will bite yes. I do target certain species sometimes, simply by my leader, hook and bait setup. The line REMAINS the same no matter what fish I'm fishing for. (80lb POWERPRO)

I'm sure anyone that has fished with me will confirm that I use my 6/0 just about for EVERYTHING. I even use it at the 3 mile bridge for the ground mullet and white trout. I use it to catch bait fish (squirell, rubys and yes even cigs.)

I use it for trolling tied straight to the streach when going for spanish, I add a wire leader when looking for kings mainly. I hate losing an eight buck lure just as bad as Lobster man hates losing a $30 jig. 

I have never been able to get a fish off the bottom at one spot I go to but plan on changing that this year. It's in 300-400 feet of water. It has not be the PP that let me down but my leader. I have always used 60lb - 80lb or less for leaders but this year when I head out there I am carry 150+ leader so the grouper can't cut the leader on the rock when he holes me. :banghead

I would try what Lobsterman it saying, the Tuff-stuff. Markus aka Big German has it on his reel. He likes it also. I just like the feel of PP better and never have had a problem with it.

I just personally like a line and test that I can use ranging from cigs to AJ's.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Deeplines: In that deep water you might want to try 200# leader, my son got spanked last trip out with 150 and he got pinned to the gunnels and then rocked. He managed to get the fish out and coming up anf the 150 leader gave way at about 1/3rd of the way up. He has a custom made grouper rod that was bent like a mh trevalla. I don't know what it was but I do know it treated him like a red headed step child.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Murh, Understand...I like to fish the 300..400+ depth myself...I'm with lobsterman on the leader 150# min at that is if you are a stand at the gunnel, rod down, and locked and cocked type grouper fisherperson. Just be sure u use the right size crimps on the leader. (Oh yes, forgive me...I would most likey use a bigger hook) 

BBob out


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Have a Question for the tester? Have you tried your test with the power pro wet? and see if there is any difference? I am a mono man but have considered switching..This makes me leary. and after some research I am thinking this may be the cause of the premature failure..Would be curious to know. Thanks for all of the good info.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishwhisperer (5/16/2009)*Have a Question for the tester? Have you tried your test with the power pro wet? and see if there is any difference? I am a mono man but have considered switching..This makes me leary. and after some research I am thinking this may be the cause of the premature failure..Would be curious to know. Thanks for all of the good info.


Did not test it wet...Some swear by PP...When we called PP they said it was not possible to get an accurate test at home because it will only test out as strong as your knot. ???? So my conclusion is I must not be able to find the correct PP knot. Shucks, the dang knots held well enought in the pass to haul up some fairly large fish (relative to the wgt class of the line) without breaking. But that was then, and this is now. Guess I could splice in a large loop using hollow braid because that would be fairly close to 100%...Nope..I'm just not a PP kinda guy anymore..All I will say on that subject now is if it works for you great...It just isn't for me...Have ordered some Tuf-Line XP and Diawa Boat Braid.. No more testing for me..BBob


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

I have never actually "tested" it in the same manner, but I had enough break-offs on big fish with PowerPro and finally switched to Suffix. With Suffix if I had a break-off, it was my fault. I've now started doubling my braid when I tie on the leader and haven't had a break-off yet.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Spork, what a blast from the past. Nice to see you post again. At least I know you are not in Jail. :usaflag

Bbob and Lobsterman - I went out Sat. to the spot and the fish must have know I was coming prepaired this time. :banghead

Rig was 200# leader, 11/0 circle and 16 oz weight. :bowdown Nothing but nibbles. :banghead

Did get the 1st Wahoo EVER on the boat though. :letsdrink Report to come later with pixs.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Murh, Of course nothing but nibbles....we call ahead to warn'em...LOL 

BTW do u want the PP ... U can have what's left the 1500yd spool and can bring the newly spooled reels and and you can spool it on yours..It up to you because it will be coming off very shortly...BBob


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If it is 80lb I will.


----------

